# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Emoticons

## KATERINI 144

θα παρακαλεσω τη διαχειριστηκη ομάδα του φόρουμ να προσθέσει μερικά ακόμη εμοτικονς, με εκφράσεις απεχθιας αδιαφορίας και  υπεροψίας, για να απαντώ έτσι στον ιμιτασιόν!!



 :02. Idea:   :01. Evil:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ρε παίδες πλάκα στον RUHL ήταν αυτό γιατί το μεταφερατε εδώ?!   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:  

πέρα από την πλάκα όμως χρειάζεται μερικά εμοτικονς ακόμα το φορουμ, αν είναι εύκολο βαλτε.  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## ioannis1

συμφωνω και εγω.κατι θα κανει ο boss.

----------


## Gasturb

Asmo κ sourlas είναι σε θέση να απαντήσουν..

Gt

----------


## Muscleboss

> συμφωνω και εγω.κατι θα κανει ο boss.


δεσμεύομαι τις επόμενες 10-15 μέρες να γεμίσουμε με πολλά emoticons

ΜΒ

----------


## billys15

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο ioannis1
> 
> συμφωνω και εγω.κατι θα κανει ο boss.
> 
> 
> δεσμεύομαι τις επόμενες 10-15 μέρες να γεμίσουμε με πολλά emoticons
> 
> ΜΒ


Ο ΜΒ πολλες "προσφορες" κανει τωρα τελευταια (emoticons,αλλαγη του φορουμ,STORE!!!) και μας αρεσει!   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Razz:

----------


## RUHL

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο ioannis1
> 
> συμφωνω και εγω.κατι θα κανει ο boss.
> 
> 
> δεσμεύομαι τις επόμενες 10-15 μέρες να γεμίσουμε με πολλά emoticons
> 
> ΜΒ



Eιδα οτι βαλατε μερικα emotions θα σας δωσω μερικα ακομα αμα σας αρεσουν βαλτε τα

----------


## gpol

:03. Clap:

----------


## RUHL

ayto doro ston 144   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Muscleboss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα απο ioannis1
> 
> ...


το φόρουμ (+site) θα αλλάξει σύντομα. λεπτομέριες από τον asmodeus. το store από την άλλο μήνα θα λειτουργεί ανεπίσημα, αλλά μέσω ίντερνετ δεν ξέρω πότε θα ξεκινήσει.




> Eιδα οτι βαλατε μερικα emotions θα σας δωσω μερικα ακομα αμα σας αρεσουν βαλτε τα


thanks RUHL, θα προσθεθούν κάποια από αυτά αργότερα. 
γενικα δεν το παρακάνουμε με τα emoticons για να μη καταντήσει παιδική χαρά το φόρουμ...

ΜΒ

----------


## perastikos

MB όταν λές οτι το store θα λειτουργεί ανεπίσημα τι εννοείς; Θα μπορούμε να προμιθεύονται τα μέλη.Με ενδιαφέρει αρκετά!Αν έχεις πρόβλημα απάντα μου με pm.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Muscleboss

> MB όταν λές οτι το store θα λειτουργεί ανεπίσημα τι εννοείς; Θα μπορούμε να προμιθεύονται τα μέλη.Με ενδιαφέρει αρκετά!Αν έχεις πρόβλημα απάντα μου με pm.Ευχαριστώ


εννοώ ότι δε θα μπορούν να προμηθεύονται τα μέλη μέσω του διαδικτύου, μέχρι να στηθεί το κατάστημα online. δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα προς συζήτηση. καθαρά ενημερωτικά το ανέφερα.

MB

----------


## asmodeus

> thanks RUHL, θα προσθεθούν κάποια από αυτά αργότερα.


Ετσι! Ετσι! Πήχτε τον μουαχαχαχα    :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ωραία εμοτικονς   :03. Awesome:  

 :08. Shoot:  RUHL  :01. Fear:  


 :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## asmodeus

> γενικα δεν το παρακάνουμε με τα emoticons για να μη καταντήσει παιδική χαρά το φόρουμ...


Τι εννοείς ?  :02. Chinese:   :02. Bang Head:   :01. Angry:   :05. Biceps:   :05. Lift Hard:   :02. Clown:   :01. Cool:   :01. Cursing:   :01. eek:   :01. Confused:   :newidea:   :02. Rocking:   :08. Rifle:   :02. Moderator:   :08. Jason:   :08. In and Out:   :01. Shifty:   :02. Shock:   :01. Sneaky:   :08. Spank:   :thefinger:   :03. Thumb Down:   :02. Wave:   :01. Unsure:   :08. Two Guns:   :08. Turtle:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

oτι πείς... εσύ κάνεις κουμάντο έτσι κ αλλιώς... :01. Sneaky:   :01. Smile Wide:  

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

XAXAXAXAXAAXXAXXAXA φοβερός ο αντμιν    :03. Awesome:   :05. Biceps:    αυτό είναι, ενα εμοτικον χίλιες λέξεις.

πουσαι Ruhl   :08. Spank:  

 :02. Chinese:

----------


## billys15

Thanks κι απο μενα για τα νεα emoticons!   :03. Awesome:

----------


## ioannis1

μπραβο στο φορουμ.και τα εμοτικονς εχουν την αξια τους αφου μια εικονα ειναι χιλιες λεξεις.  :03. Clapping:

----------


## KATERINI 144

17/11/2007 03:36  τη κάνεις μέχρι αυτή την ώρα αρχηγέ και δεν κοιμάσαι  ??   :02. Shock:   :08. In and Out:

----------

